# 1965 Slik Chik (girls Stingray)



## mjmcg

We have a purple Stingray Slik Chik bicycle, all original... grips, both tires, seat and pedals. Tire are flat, but I'm assuming given new tubes they'll fine for display purposes.
I verified the ser no as being 1965 Chicago built. Crank is free, chain seems fine, steering stem bearing good, paint is excellent. 
I'm just looking for comments, suggestions... interest perhaps.
I am leaning towards dismantling it, cleaning and lubing it and giving it some tubes.


----------



## mrg

Is it a late 65 serial # (what are first 2 letters) looks like 66 model.


----------



## mjmcg

Good call. Am I to assume that the production of these bicycles run like cars, as in late 65 manuf = technically 66 model? 
The first two characters of the ser no are "MA" I found a Schwinn ser no tool and it provided following:


----------



## GTs58

The date associated with the serial number is the date the number was stamped on the dropout component, not the build date of the bike. That is definitely a 1966 bike.


----------



## Wayne Adam

Welcome to the CABE. Nice find!, I love the Violet Schwinns. That one you have will clean up great.
Good luck with it!..........Wayne


----------



## mjmcg

Have had a few private inquiries about the bike... pending determining it's value, yes, I am going to sell it. I have been watching E bay for equivalent condition versions and have seen them range in starting / BIN prices from $400 to $750.
I don't think given it's condition it would be out of line holding out for $500, as it's not the way sitting the corner the basement. I figure the boys can split it and open savings accounts with $250 each. That would be good considering they found it in a dumpster and dragged it home against my protests.


----------



## vastingray

Hi sent you a message on your bike.  Thanks Tom


----------



## Intense One

mjmcg said:


> We have a purple Stingray Slik Chik bicycle, all original... grips, both tires, seat and pedals. Tire are flat, but I'm assuming given new tubes they'll fine for display purposes.
> I verified the ser no as being 1965 Chicago built. Crank is free, chain seems fine, steering stem bearing good, paint is excellent.
> I'm just looking for comments, suggestions... interest perhaps.
> I am leaning towards dismantling it, cleaning and lubing it and giving it some tubes.
> View attachment 298681 View attachment 298682 View attachment 298683 View attachment 298684 View attachment 298685 View attachment 298686 View attachment 298687



A lil beauty.


----------



## mjmcg

I just wanted to put it out there, I'm in N.Y., north of Albany, and not interested in the hassle of shipping it.
Had a couple inquiries, figured I'd cut that chase right here. Sorry, shipping is a major hassle, not gonna do it.
Unless someone wants to offer $1,000 then I'll negotiate LOL!  (j/k)


----------



## bill b

if you still have the Slik Chik could you email me    jbbb1979@aol.com


----------



## gumby6950

Hi. Im new here. I got a Schwinn stingray girls bike yesterday. On the headbadge it says 3198. Number on headtube is LP515489. The Bendix says Mexico 76 805.


----------



## mjmcg

mjmcg said:


> We have a purple Stingray Slik Chik bicycle, all original... grips, both tires, seat and pedals. Tire are flat, but I'm assuming given new tubes they'll fine for display purposes.
> I verified the ser no as being 1965 Chicago built. Crank is free, chain seems fine, steering stem bearing good, paint is excellent.
> I'm just looking for comments, suggestions... interest perhaps.
> I am leaning towards dismantling it, cleaning and lubing it and giving it some tubes.




UPDATE:

I put air in the tires,and cleaned it up, straightened sissy bar...  New photos!


----------



## Sambikeman

That s super nice


----------



## mjmcg

Thanks... not bad for a dumpster find


----------



## mjmcg

IT'S BEEN SOLD.

Thanks to everyone who connected and added information to the thread. Thanks a million for those who expressed interest in buying it well. I appreciate it all.


----------

